# 125b Pedal Risers Anyone?



## daeg (Sep 9, 2020)

Has anyone solved for using PedalPCB 125b builds with pancake plugs on a flat board?

The 125b enclosure needs about 5-10mm of clearance added (minimum) to fit the stoutest pancake plug (Square Plug SP500).
In my case, I'm weighing between cutting individual risers for each 125b pedal on the board vs a long strip to accommodate them all in a line.

Others out there surely have run into this obstacle before.


----------



## daeg (Sep 9, 2020)

If context is needed, I'm using a Blackbird pedalboard, which are the velcro top type that you drill into to route the wires. Super simple and straightforward. The problems arise when you try to pack a lot into a small space and need to use space saving plugs.







For me, a centimeter of lift off the board is all I need to make it all work.


----------



## BurntFingers (Sep 9, 2020)

What about rubber feet like on a crybaby? Just put 2 on one end.


----------



## daeg (Sep 9, 2020)

BurntFingers said:


> What about rubber feet like on a crybaby? Just put 2 on one end.



The pedals are all velcro mounted though.


----------



## Dreamlands (Sep 9, 2020)

Just looked at those plugs -- neat, I didn't know about them.
Risers makes the most sense to me.  A single strip versus individual risers seems like an aesthetic choice ... I guess individual and paint 'em black?


----------



## daeg (Sep 9, 2020)

Dreamlands said:


> Just looked at those plugs -- neat, I didn't know about them.



I had solderless (Lavacable Tightrope), big mistake. Ended up constantly troubleshooting buzzing, level loss, kicking the pedalboard would make intermittent problems go away.

Then I tried more standard soldered plugs, but couldn't fit 2 rows of 125b pedals anymore.

Now I'm working with these squareplug pancake plugs and can get everything I want out of the board once I solve for the clearance.


----------



## Robert (Sep 9, 2020)

Reckon a light plate would make enough difference?


----------



## zgrav (Sep 9, 2020)

A thin strip of wood painted black with velcro hooks on one side and velcro loops on the other would probably be the easiest solution.  you only need to lift the back of the pedal and your velcro would attach to the riser in the back and still stick in the front.


----------



## ITG6 (Sep 9, 2020)

Could go the other route and change the patch cables.  I have been looking at the SquarePlug SPS4 connectors:




Not cheap, but look really nice and would fix the problem.  If you absolutely need right angle the SP400 plugs might fit as well.


----------



## daeg (Sep 9, 2020)

ITG6 said:


> Could go the other route and change the patch cables.  I have been looking at the SquarePlug SPS4 connectors:
> View attachment 6198
> 
> Not cheap, but look really nice and would fix the problem.  If you absolutely need right angle the SP400 plugs might fit as well.



These are what are currently on my board! They are super solid, no issues but in my case they're limiting me to 1 row of 125b and my heart is set on 2.


----------



## daeg (Sep 9, 2020)

Robert said:


> Reckon a light plate would make enough difference?



Yes. I've considered it.


----------



## daeg (Sep 9, 2020)

zgrav said:


> A thin strip of wood painted black with velcro hooks on one side and velcro loops on the other would probably be the easiest solution.  you only need to lift the back of the pedal and your velcro would attach to the riser in the back and still stick in the front.



This solution is the most appealing to me as well. Each plate of wood would need to be about *12cm x 39cm x 0.75cm* (row of 5 125b pedals with a wee bit of space between each).

Right now I have them sitting on a piece of cardboard cut to those dimensions and it works just fine. I have a general purpose saw but no other woodworking tools -- definitely an electrical and not a wood guy. Any suggestions?


----------



## mjh36 (Sep 10, 2020)

Robert said:


> Reckon a light plate would make enough difference?


Where can one buy these?


----------



## zgrav (Sep 10, 2020)

If you have a big hardware store near you that carries wood, go check out the wood trim.  You might be able to find something there the right width and depth (maybe even with a beveled edge), and could probably get someone at the store to cut a couple of pieces to the length you need.  Pick up some black spray paint and velcro while you're there, and you should be good to go.    : ^ )


----------



## Robert (Sep 10, 2020)

mjh36 said:


> Where can one buy these?



Smallbear has them.








						Light Plates, Pre-drilled Various Sizes
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## zgrav (Sep 10, 2020)

do those include a light source?  or are they just the clear panel inserts?


----------



## Robert (Sep 10, 2020)

I think it's just clear plastic.


----------



## mywmyw (Sep 10, 2020)

i don't understand what the issue is. i have pancake plugs and there is no problem with the pedal height.


----------



## daeg (Sep 10, 2020)

mywmyw said:


> i don't understand what the issue is. i have pancake plugs and there is no problem with the pedal height.



It depends on what type of pedalboard you're using. If you're using pancake plugs on 125b pedals with top-mounted jacks, you probably don't use a board with a solid top.


----------



## mywmyw (Sep 11, 2020)

are you not using top mounted jacks? is the problem that you drilled the 1/4" jack holes too close to the bottom of the enclosure?


----------



## daeg (Sep 11, 2020)

mywmyw said:


> are you not using top mounted jacks? is the problem that you drilled the 1/4" jack holes too close to the bottom of the enclosure?



Now you've got me curious. Can you take a picture of one of yours with the pancake plugs in?


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 13, 2020)

daeg said:


> Has anyone solved for using PedalPCB 125b builds with pancake plugs on a flat board?
> 
> The 125b enclosure needs about 5-10mm of clearance added (minimum) to fit the stoutest pancake plug (Square Plug SP500).
> In my case, I'm weighing between cutting individual risers for each 125b pedal on the board vs a long strip to accommodate them all in a line.
> ...


You could try moving your in and out jack holes closer to the face of the pedal. There should be plenty of wiggle room. I use 1590b boxes with too mounted jacks for most of my builds which requires me to move the jacks closer to the face and I’ve had no issues


----------



## mywmyw (Sep 14, 2020)

daeg said:


> Now you've got me curious. Can you take a picture of one of yours with the pancake plugs in?



i currently have a temple audio board, and use a mix of cables. im phasing out pancake plugs because they dont fit through the routing holes in my board. but ive never heard of or had any issue with pedal height interfering with pancake cables. ive had flat wooden boards in the past and never had a problem then either.i think my board probably looks like anyone else's.


----------

